# Going to UNAM CEPE on sabbatical housing w/dog



## Sean2 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello all,
I am a newbie. I will be on sabbatical from my job as an elementary school speech therapist staring August 2011 and I am planning to attend UNAM CEPE in Mexico City. I will be looking for a place to stay in Coyoacan. I really want to attend CEPE. I know there are other schools in wonderful cities. But, I'll work harder at CEPE than I would at a language school. My worry is that I will be bringing my little dog. Anybody know of a reasonably priced hostel, hostel, B &B etc. where I would be able to stay while I look. I plan to bring a fold-up canvas crate that I can leave him in while I'm out. My dog is about 12 years old and spends most of his life sleeping these days. Gone are the days of long walks. Any ideas? I know that if I want to San Miguel de Allende or an expat community this would be easier. I'd rather not fly back to get my dog if I can avoid it. Any ideas, opinions, concrete info? Thank you for any help. 
Laura


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

All I can suggest is that you would probably have to rent a home with a yard.


----------

